# Problems viewing tutorial videos from a newb



## Anonymous (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all,
I've tried to view Lazersteve's tutorial videos on his site but I just can't seem to get them to work. What am I doing wrong. I run linux and have firefox but am unable to view them using linux. So I went through the trouble of switching out hard drives to a windows hard drive, thinking that would fix the problem. I tried to use internet explorer to access the site and watch the videos, but they still didn't work for me. What am I doing wrong?
Please help.
thanks,
Andre


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 2, 2010)

He has a video viewer if I remeber right. Log back on and download the viewer and it should work for you.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Barren,
Thanks. That helped some, I can now view some of the videos but some still don't work. There are quite a few that I can't view though. I'm at a loss.
Thanks a lot
Andre


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 2, 2010)

Four or five of the videos are still in the old Media Player format and take forever to buffer. All the Silverlight videos should be working. 

Microsoft is changing their policy on the Silverlight accounts so I may have to end up subscribing to a streaming media account to get everything up and running again when MS pulls the plug on the free Silverlight.

I'm in the process of slowly converting all of the Media Player formatted videos to Silverlight videos so they will all play with minimal buffering.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Steve,
I've actually tried to watch a lot of them and most don't play for me. I have silverlight installed in my windows hard drive and I found that there is a Linux version of silverlight called moonlight which is supposed to allow one to play ALL silverlight video...but it doesn't seem to work. The videos that work for me in windows are the same ones that in linux where the player is, i just get a black square. The videos that don't work in windows are the same that I get a an error within the frame in Linux. So in both Linux and Windows I get an error box in the frame where the player should be and it either says, that the connection was reset or that there is no connection to the internet, but the rest of the page loads fine, so i definitely have internet connection. I just can't understand it because I can play other video content online without a problem (and with very few problems in linux) and I have installed both silverlight in windows and moonlight in linux. I wrote down all the ones that don't work for me they are as follows:
Can’t view:
Cell Videos:
Electrolytic Cell Cathode Construction
Electrolytic Cell Construction and Use
Copper Mesh Anode Demo
Silver Videos:
Cementing out silver with copper
Separating silver from gold
Silver from silver chloride method 2
Harvesting Videos:
Removing Flatpacks
Melting Videos:
Using the Melting Dish
Using the Mini Firebrick Furnace
Using Graphite Molds
Palladium Videos:
DMG Palladium Test
Precipitating Palladium Test
AP Videos:
Processing fingers in acid peroxide
Gold Videos:
Dissolving Finger Foils
Cleaning Purple Stains
Siphoning Demonstrations
Making Auric Chloride at Home
Using Sodium Metabisulfite
Inquarting Karat Gold
PGMs Videos:
Harvesting Catalytic Converters

So you can see that it is a majority that I can't view.
If anyone could help, I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks again,
Andre


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 3, 2010)

Andre,

Microsoft has discontinued their Silverlight service as of 1/31/2010.

I'm in the process of moving the videos to a new server.

I'll make a new post when everything is migrated.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Steve,
Thanks a lot. I guess this means that I wasn't just going crazy or totally computer illiterate.
I look forward to when they are moved over and I get to watch them.
Thanks again for all the tutorial videos.
Andre


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 4, 2010)

I've spent all night and morning migrating and editing page content.

I think I have most of the new ones fixed. The old ones that have not been converted to the new format will take a little more time to complete. 

Most of the videos should work now.

If you are using Firefox, you'll need another plug in which I've linked to on each video page.

If anyone spots any problems, let me know here.

Thank you for being patient with my changes!

Steve


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey forum members that enjoy Steve's videos and website, I would like
to suggest that we all for Valentines Day go up on his website and
make a donation of some sort for all his hard work and effort!!!

I am going to go and make a donation now. Anybody else with me?
Lurkers? Long-timers?? Newbies? 

Thanks for all you do Steve!!! 8)


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Jim!

It's nice to know someone is willing to pitch in to help keep things up and running.

I'm not certain if my current hosting site will allow enough bandwidth to have the videos available all through the month, if not, I'll have to look into finding a new media server home for my videos.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you so much Steve,
I wasn't expecting you to get them changed over so quickly. I was thinking that next week i would get to watch some videos, but wow, you got those done super fast. I've really enjoyed the ones I have watched so far, which is about half of them. Very informative and very professional. Thanks again for all the effort you put in to making the videos.
I understand that you didn't get all of them converted (and by no means am i trying to rush you, please don't think that i am), but just in case the ones that aren't working for me now aren't the ones you haven't converted yet I am going to list the few that don't work now.

Electrolytic Cell Anode Construction
Electrolytic Cell Experimental Anode
Electrolytic Cell Filtering
Electrolytic Cell Dilution
Silver from Silver Chloride 1
CPU Core Removal

Thank You again
Andre


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope I wasn't the only one to chip in some $$$ for Steve's great website!!

Come on you tight wads - send Steve a Valentines Day thank you in
the form of a donation! Steve won't beg but I will do my best to
shame you into it!  

Beep, beep, beep, beep - hey, what's that noise??

It's a dump truck full of "guilt trip" backing up and preparing
to get dumped all over your keyboard!! So cough up your losers!! :lol: 

OK. I'm done now!! 8)


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 5, 2010)

trailgrind said:


> Thank you so much Steve,
> I wasn't expecting you to get them changed over so quickly. I was thinking that next week i would get to watch some videos, but wow, you got those done super fast. I've really enjoyed the ones I have watched so far, which is about half of them. Very informative and very professional. Thanks again for all the effort you put in to making the videos.
> I understand that you didn't get all of them converted (and by no means am i trying to rush you, please don't think that i am), but just in case the ones that aren't working for me now aren't the ones you haven't converted yet I am going to list the few that don't work now.
> 
> ...



Andre,

Those are all the old formatted videos.

It will take me some time to convert them.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok Steve,
I kind of figured that since after I posted them I realized that they were pretty much the only ones i could view before.
Thanks tho. That will give me some time to start reading Hoke's book then.
Thanks again,
Andre


----------

